# What tractor do you recommend



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking for a 15000 dollar 125 hp tractor 2wheel drive cab air to pull just a 4x5 round baler. I use a john deere 5525 now but that's all that tractor wants . Found an international 1086 but some have commented that the transmission is not user friendly for baling . Have been looking at the fords but not much luck . Would like to find a jd but there is such a price jump about 10000 more . Any thoughts ?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

JD 4430 or 4440. Powershift would be best. 
Watch auctiontime.com. 
Don't be afraid to travel, it is often much cheaper to travel than to over pay locally.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I was going to say 4430 too. Not sure if I'd rather have a powershift or quad.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

On a 30 or 40 series quad range you have 16 gears, powershift you only have 8. According to tractor data they have a pretty good layout on the powershift but I think I'd rather have the quad.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree with all but I will say the IH 86 series is a very well built and simple to maintain tractor we used them for hay making for years .I can shift threw whole sets of gears on the go doing anything except maybe when it is bearing down pulling a plow. No wonder I went to notill LOL. For hay making you do not need be able to power shift the whole stack of gears every time you dump a bale .the important thing is you need a tractor with a good section of speeds.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

White 2-110, 120hp, Perkins 354.4, 18 forward speeds, 6 reverse. Or any number of MF tractors as well, depends on how many amenities you want.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Never seen a white in this part of the country , can you get parts for them still ? Looked on tractor house at them don't look too bad


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Even a 2 wheel drive 50 series with the quad range is starting to flirt close to the $20,000 range. It of course will have high hours and you will have to get at auction or individual. I know I pushed your price up a little. I think if I went with a 30 or 40 series I would go with the quad a few more gears would be nice. Baling with my 4040 w/powershift, I end up in the 2nd and 3rd gear range and hate shifiting between those 2 gears.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

1eyedjack said:


> Never seen a white in this part of the country , can you get parts for them still ? Looked on tractor house at them don't look too bad


AGCO (think of Massey & Deutz-Allis), is where to get parts for: White, Oliver, Minn Mos and Cockshut tractors I believe.

Larry


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just to widen your search a little more, I think in the age range you will be looking at for that price range, I would think you could go as low as 90+ hp and be just fine - as in 4040, 4230, 4240, etc. in a Deere or 886 and up in IH, etc. Those older 90-100 hp tractors will have a lot more torque and power than your 5525. I have always run 4x5 balers and have hills and usually never run one with more than 95 hp. Ran one for a lot of years with a 2555 JD 2wd. It was a little light on hills but had plenty of power. Then I ran with a 2955 for several years and it was a good match. Typically run with a JD 7200 now and it is more than enough.

Years ago I ran a JD 4430. It was an ok tractor (needed some work) but was overkill I thought for my baler. But it definitely was heavy enough not to be pushed around. Don't know that I have ever been pushed around or short on power in the 2955 or 7200 though. My hills may not be as bad as yours in SW Va but I still have some hills.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

1eyedjack said:


> Never seen a white in this part of the country , can you get parts for them still ? Looked on tractor house at them don't look too bad


If Agco doesn't have it Maibach Tractor will, they have several things manufactured that Agco has obsoleted.

I replaced all the pivot bearings in one of our 4 wheel drives, the main pivot bearing was no longer available from Agco, however Maibach has an order of them made once a year from the original manufacturer of the bearing.

The engines parts can be had anywhere, even the older Olivers used Waukesha's and even my auto parts store can get reman kits for em, the hydraulic pumps were standard variable output Vickers pumps, have even seen those for sale at Burdens Surplus Center.

Just depends on the part of the country your in I guess, still a ton of Olivers and Whites in use around here, once you get into the newer Whites they were the same as an Agco-Allis and MF, just had different engines in em. Funny thing is White had an equivalent of our MF8160, had a Cummins in it instead of a Valmet, Whites usually have a higher resale value than the same tractor in red or orange.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I bale with a 5088 IH pulling a Vermeer 605 SM. 130 hp in your range. My son in law asked when I was trading it off. I told him he could bury it with me some day!


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Yea called About a 3155 4wd power shift to local jd dealer won't give me a price yet they are worthless at that dealer . It has a lot of hrs 8000 but like jd not the dealer , hard to find a clean tractor these days . Like the 986 international but I can get a nice 1086 shipped in here for 15000, the shifting scares me on these .


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Just to widen your search a little more, I think in the age range you will be looking at for that price range, I would think you could go as low as 90+ hp and be just fine - as in 4040, 4230, 4240, etc. in a Deere or 886 and up in IH, etc. Those older 90-100 hp tractors will have a lot more torque and power than your 5525. I have always run 4x5 balers and have hills and usually never run one with more than 95 hp. Ran one for a lot of years with a 2555 JD 2wd. It was a little light on hills but had plenty of power. Then I ran with a 2955 for several years and it was a good match. Typically run with a JD 7200 now and it is more than enough.
> 
> Years ago I ran a JD 4430. It was an ok tractor (needed some work) but was overkill I thought for my baler. But it definitely was heavy enough not to be pushed around. Don't know that I have ever been pushed around or short on power in the 2955 or 7200 though. My hills may not be as bad as yours in SW Va but I still have some hills.


Except that 4230 in Coldwater coming up next week. .... probably too far to go. The A/c doesn't work. No top link for the three point. Nope, not that one. ...... surely it wouldn't work for you. .....It is a powershift too. ....a quad range would work better...... only 1450 miles from me.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

1eyedjack said:


> Yea called About a 3155 4wd power shift to local jd dealer won't give me a price yet they are worthless at that dealer . It has a lot of hrs 8000 but like jd not the dealer , hard to find a clean tractor these days . Like the 986 international but I can get a nice 1086 shipped in here for 15000, the shifting scares me on these .


3155 doesn't have a powershift. It would have 8 speeds with a hi/lo.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep they said 3155 had 16 speed but 8 with the hi/lo not the power shift , but have not giving me a price . The dealer has been bought out by another and I don't think they know is running the show yet. Maybe next after they open back up. 
Anybody run the ford 8700 / tw series .?


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

There's a guy here in GA with a very nice looking 4430 with FEL for $18500.


----------

